# Selling gear



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Whats the consensus of also trading, selling, etc music gear on this section instead of in the 2Cool for sale section? As Musicians we are more unique in our different tastes and desires for instruments and I feel it would keep it consolidated here. Thoughts?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know how Mont feels about it yet.. He does allow some in the rc forum because its a specialized furum.. We are special people..
I would think that as long as it was horse tradin between us and not a sell to the masses thing without being a sponsor it would be overlooked.. But as soon as someone made this a website for selling goods for profit. We would get a very stern look.....
Those are my thoughts and not at all an ok from Mont.
My looper is going right now with some really great funk I just layed down... My hips are shakin...


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for your answer. I do sell instruments at a profit however its kinda like I have an instrument that maybe I don't favor as much and am more than happy to make trades to get what I want. Such as our case sg for Dean MSV.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Redstalker said:


> Whats the consensus of also trading, selling, etc music gear on this section instead of in the 2Cool for sale section? As Musicians we are more unique in our different tastes and desires for instruments and I feel it would keep it consolidated here. Thoughts?


Don't even think about it. The classifieds are automated and self maintaining. Posts there are pruned twice a week. Anywhere else, I have to do that by hand and about the 2nd time I do that, you get to visit camp. It's not allowed on the RC forums either. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3201895#post3201895


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would just post it up in (General Merchandise) for Sale works good for- stereos,TV's,comps,furniture,Guitars,Amp's. Yep would fit right in like a Remora on a Shark.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Done deal see it in the trading section.


----------

